# Another Kacher Report on Audi & Ducati Deal



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We covered the potential purchase of Ducati by Audi story when it first broke over on CAR Magazine's website. The author was Georg Kacher, a usually reliable source who also contributes to the American buff Automobile Magazine. Kacher has since published another piece over on Automobile with some further details of the situation so we're linking it here. Interestingly, there are some different details to be noted from one report to the other. Most notably, the Automobile report seems to suggest that AMG (and thus Mercedes) have pulled away from submission of a competing bid. The story does mention Mahindra (as did CAR) but doesn't emphasize an Audi right of first refusal deal suggested by CAR.

The Automobile piece is worth the read. In addition to a few detail differences, there's also a good background here on Ducati and previous considerations by Ferdinand Piech of the fabled Italian motorcycle brand.

Read it * HERE. *


----------

